# Surging/Throttle Issues in chip mode. Have Vag codes. Need HELP!



## gordongekkos4 (May 5, 2007)

My '01 6-spd S4 has been experiencing some throttle issues. It seem to be missing smoothness in throttle transitions (throttle cut/surging if you like). It seems to appear intermittently only when in chipped mode (APR 93 setting-1 bar boost). Especially when on the track. Usually after the car has been pushing hard for at least 10 minutes it starts. Most noticeable as I come out of WOT slightly...it will begin to feel like car is bucking/sputtering/surging. If I put the car back in stock ECU setting, the issue disappears. New TBB and 710n's installed within last yr.
I just ran vag-com today after a weekend track event, and here's what came up...mostly misfires in cylinders 1, 2, & 3, and Exhaust Gas Temp errors (bank 1 & 2). What do you guys think? Bad EGT sensor(s)?? What could be causing the misfires...it seems to be on cylinders 1 thru 3??
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
17862- EGT sensor 1 (G235): Short to Ground
P1454 - 35-00
16684- Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 -35-00
16685- Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected
P0301 -35-00
16687- Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected
P0303 - 35-00
16686- Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected
P0302 - 35-00
17870- Exhaust GAS Temp Regulation for Bank 2. Implausible Signal
P1462 -35-10 - - - Intermittent
17864 - Exhaust Gas Temp Regulation for Bank 1. Limit Reached
P1456 -35-10 - - - Intermittent
Also saw a code under Address 03: ABS Brakes
18258- Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message From ECU
P1850- 35-10 - - - Intermittent
And Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels:
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Surging/Throttle Issues in chip mode. Have Vag codes. Need HELP! (gordongekkos4)*

Try replacing your failed Bank 1 EGT along with a new set of plugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gordongekkos4 (May 5, 2007)

I did exactly that yesterday and she seems to be purring better than ever. Thanks!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (gordongekkos4)*

If your misfires come back, try swapping the two ignition Power Output Stages on top of the airbox.
If the misfires move to cyl 4, 5 and 6, then replace faulty POS.


----------

